# Toggle upper right corner preview?



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

Is there now a different way to toggle the upper right corner live thumbnail on and off in the new interface? Used to be the slo-mo button was the way to do it but that doesn't work any more? 

Paul


----------



## minimeh (Jun 20, 2011)

Still works for me. The exception is when viewing the channel guide. There has never been a way to toggle the preview off there. I don't understand the inconsistency, but that's the way it is.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

minimeh said:


> Still works for me. The exception is when viewing the channel guide. There has never been a way to toggle the preview off there. I don't understand the inconsistency, but that's the way it is.


I am not saying that this is correct behavior. The guide is not a menu. It is a part of watching TV (and just used to be an overlay of currently playing video feed). Maybe it is time for Tivo to break with that, but it is clearly in its heritage.

Personal opinion (AKA not everyone will agree): there is little use to the guide when not watching live TV (channel flipping/surfing). The search functionality is much more efficient at finding things to record.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

socrplyr said:


> I am not saying that this is correct behavior. The guide is not a menu. It is a part of watching TV (and just used to be an overlay of currently playing video feed). Maybe it is time for Tivo to break with that, but it is clearly in its heritage.
> 
> Personal opinion (AKA not everyone will agree): there is little use to the guide when not watching live TV (channel flipping/surfing). The search functionality is much more efficient at finding things to record.


How can I search for something that I have no idea I want to watch? I will guide surf sometimes to see what is on. But I can't search for something unless I am looking for something specific. I will mostly use the guide when I am watching something that is previously recorded. Not from Live Tv. Since Live Tv is not something I would normally watch.

So yesterday my GF was over. I was watching a recorded show. She wanted to see what movies were on the Lifetime channel and the Lifetime Movie channel over the next two weeks. The search function would have done nothing for her. So i was watching my show in the upper right corner, while she was going through the guide to see what see wanted to record on those two channels. She selected nineteen movies to record. There was no need to be watching Live Tv to use the guide. And again in my use, the guide is mostly used while watching previously recorded content.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

aaronwt said:


> How can I search for something that I have no idea I want to watch? I will guide surf sometimes to see what is on. But I can't search for something unless I am looking for something specific. I will mostly use the guide when I am watching something that is previously recorded. Not from Live Tv. Since Live Tv is not something I would normally watch.
> 
> So yesterday my GF was over. I was watching a recorded show. She wanted to see what movies were on the Lifetime channel and the Lifetime Movie channel over the next two weeks. The search function would have done nothing for her. So i was watching my show in the upper right corner, while she was going through the guide to see what see wanted to record on those two channels. She selected nineteen movies to record. There was no need to be watching Live Tv to use the guide. And again in my use, the guide is mostly used while watching previously recorded content.


I'm with you: I use guide sometimes when I'm watching recorded shows.

What I hate is the relatively recent behavior that if you go into a program's details, and then come back out to the guide, the TiVo reverts to live tv instead of your recent recording.


----------

